# Audiofier SEQui2R 1.2 is available NOW!



## Robym (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R 1.2) is available and is packed with great new features!



here is a 30 minutes video tutorial that explores most of the new features in SEQui2R 1.2




Reverse-able notes per step
2 Stutter/Buzz modes per step
Ornament mode per step
Triplets, Quintuplets, Sextuplets per step
Portamento fx per step
Random note generation per step and much, much more...
*All new customers will receive the 1.2 update soon after the purchase of SEQui2R 1.1 

Regular Price: $139

http://www.audiofier.com (BUY HERE)*



(*******************************************************)

SEQui2R is more than a step sequencer, a gater, an arpeggiator or a pulse engine.
SEQui2R is a Dual Engine Phrase Repeater.

With SEQui2R You are in control.
You choose the notes that suit your composition and SEQui2R will do the rest.
Create riffs, hooks, arpeggios, lead melody, basslines, rhythms etc…
and SEQui2R will make them fit perfectly to your music.

SEQui2R comes with over 23000 samples,
10GB uncompressed of Organic and acoustic instruments,
Digital and Analog synths,
Guitars and Basses,
Ethnic Instruments,
Atonal Percussions and much more.

All of them Natural and Morphed to the Impossible.

SEQui2R
features two separated sound engines,
8 distinct phrases recorders,
with independent step panner, step volume,
2 step filters, step distortion,
and a step lo-fi per engine.



SEQui2R is the first installment of Audiofier's Dramascore Series.

Please enjoy SEQui2R's trailer video:



And here a short introduction to how SEQui2R works and sounds:



Pls visit http://www.audiofier.com/ (www.audiofier.com)
And visit Audiofier YouTube channel for lots of SEQui2R's preset walkthrough, tips, and tutorials.

And you will still receive SEQui2R Expansion 1 with every purchase of SEQui2R.






SEQui2R Expansion 1 Facts

 40 completely new, multi sampled, 3 Round Robins sound sources.
 Over 1200 samples, a total of 1.2GB (uncompressed).
 Sounds generated from processed samples of Vintage Analog Synthesisers.
 Comes included in SEQui2R, no installation required.
 Brings the total sounds combinations to 160000!
SEQui2R requires the FULL VERSION of Kontakt 5.5. It will not work with Kontakt Player.



Have a great day.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## oscarlb (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to the walkthrough video. Is the trailer made with just the sounds that come with the library?

Thanks.


----------



## Robym (Aug 7, 2015)

oscarlb said:


> Sounds interesting. Looking forward to the walkthrough video. Is the trailer made with just the sounds that come with the library?
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you for you question.

Yes, apart from 2 whooshes, all sounds you hear in SEQui2R's trailer are indeed from SEQui2R.
They are patches created from the 360 Sound Sources available in SEQui2R.
Each patch can be a combination of 2 Sound Sources. 
There are 9 Sounds Categories with 40 Sound Sources each.
SEQui2R is expandable and there are more Sounds Categories coming up.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## oscarlb (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 7, 2015)

How much?


----------



## benmrx (Aug 7, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Looking forward to more info.


----------



## Robym (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello everyone.

SEQui2R is coming soon (shall i dare to say this coming week?).

Price will be revealed as well very soon.

In the meantime here is an introductory video which explains a few of SEQui2R's features:



Thank you.

Roby from Audiofier


----------



## Robym (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello everybody,

SEQui2R is available NOW at http://www.audiofier.com (Audiofier.com)

Intro Price:* $99* (it will go soon to $139)

And to celebrate SEQui2R's release, you will receive http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R Expansion 1) with every purchase of http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R).






http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R Expansion 1) Facts


 40 completely new, multi sampled, 3 Round Robins sound sources.
 Over 1200 samples, a total of 1.2GB (uncompressed).
 Sounds generated from processed samples of Vintage Analog Synthesisers.
 Comes included in SEQui2R, no installation required.
 Brings the total sounds combinations to 160000!

http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R) requires the FULL VERSION of Kontakt 5.5. It will not work with Kontakt Player.

Here's a very comprehensive tutorial:



And pls visit Audiofier YouTube channel for lots of SEQui2R's preset walkthrough, tips, and tutorials.


Have a great day

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## oscarlb (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought it. It's really inspiring and quite unique, the sounds are great.


----------



## zimmerxyz (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Roby, I think seq2r is really great! Congrats! In the tutorial it was said that in the - non legato - trigger mode I can choose a step number within a sequence from which the sequence starts running again. Is it possible to assign this step number to a midi controller? That could make a live performance still more flexible in an easy way I guess.
Another question is: Could you pleeese program some or better tons of famous synth sequences!!! 70s and 80s stuff, tangerine dream, there is so much to do. I would pay for that!
Best regards


----------



## Robym (Aug 13, 2015)

zimmerxyz said:


> Hi Roby, I think seq2r is really great! Congrats! In the tutorial it was said that in the - non legato - trigger mode I can choose a step number within a sequence from which the sequence starts running again. Is it possible to assign this step number to a midi controller? That could make a live performance still more flexible in an easy way I guess.
> Another question is: Could you pleeese program some or better tons of famous synth sequences!!! 70s and 80s stuff, tangerine dream, there is so much to do. I would pay for that!
> Best regards



Hello Zimmerxyz. 
Thanks for your comments.

A more faithful analog synths sound is already one of the thoughts we had for the new themed expansions. Expansion 1, which is included at the moment with every purchase of SEQui2R, includes already analog synths, although in a very processed form. Tangerine dreams could be one of the directions, thanks for the suggestion. Even though there are so many excellent simulations/sample based instruments out there, one could take advantage of SEQui2R's engine to do something totally different.

Regarding your first request, at the moment it is not possible as it is based around a "Value_edit" component of Kontakt which does not accept midi CC, but I put it on the list for a very early update. It's a very nice idea and I can see the potential applications for that.

Thank you again.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## apessino (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey!

Bought this today, seems really cool and I look forward to playing with it, but I am having Kontakt errors when loading the instrument. 297 .wav files seem to be missing (while over 24000 appear in the samples folder). The files are indeed not in there - I downloaded twice, extracted multiple times, etc. the files just seem to not have been included with my download archive.

Any thoughts on how I can get this fixed? Thanks in advance...


----------



## zimmerxyz (Aug 13, 2015)

Robym said:


> Hello Zimmerxyz.
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> A more faithful analog synths sound is already one of the thoughts we had for the new themed expansions. Expansion 1, which is included at the moment with every purchase of SEQui2R, includes already analog synths, although in a very processed form. Tangerine dreams could be one of the directions, thanks for the suggestion. Even though there are so many excellent simulations/sample based instruments out there, one could take advantage of SEQui2R's engine to do something totally different.
> ...



Hi Roby, thanks for your immediate reply! To my suggestion for midi cc I forgot to mention that the assignable step numbers sould be maybe limited


----------



## zimmerxyz (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry..... should maybe limited to 1, 5,9, 13. Otherwise it would be difficult to stay in the rhythm in a live situation getting the right number.
Best regards


----------



## Robym (Aug 14, 2015)

zimmerxyz said:


> Sorry..... should maybe limited to 1, 5,9, 13. Otherwise it would be difficult to stay in the rhythm in a live situation getting the right number.
> Best regards


yes, i was already toying with the idea, and of course if it was assigned to a mod wheel it would be impossible to use. But if it is assigned to a matrix, or a user programmed order, or midi CC controlled buttons, then it would be working and very easily controllable. 

Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## Robym (Aug 14, 2015)

apessino said:


> Hey!
> 
> Bought this today, seems really cool and I look forward to playing with it, but I am having Kontakt errors when loading the instrument. 297 .wav files seem to be missing (while over 24000 appear in the samples folder). The files are indeed not in there - I downloaded twice, extracted multiple times, etc. the files just seem to not have been included with my download archive.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I can get this fixed? Thanks in advance...


Hello Andrea,
I just PM'd you. Pls check your VI inbox.

thank you


----------



## rapa (Aug 14, 2015)

Robym said:


> Hello Andrea,
> I just PM'd you. Pls check your VI inbox.
> 
> thank you



I have the same problem as apessino of 297 files missing (perhaps mis-named?) on windows 8.1, Kontakt 5.51.
I would also like a fix, please.
Thanks


----------



## Robym (Aug 14, 2015)

rapa said:


> I have the same problem as apessino of 297 files missing (perhaps mis-named?) on windows 8.1, Kontakt 5.51.
> I would also like a fix, please.
> Thanks


Hello Rapa, sorry to hear that. Pls check your mail inbox.
thank you


----------



## Robym (Aug 14, 2015)

Just to give you an update:
It looks like the problem of the 297 files has been rectified and we are uploading a quick fix for all the PC users which experienced this. For all new customers (after this post) SEQui2R will be again available in a few hours. Sorry again for the inconvenience.

Roby from Audiofier


----------



## apessino (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Roby!

Thanks for the PM and the quick turnaround in fixing the issue. I will download the corrected version as soon as I get back to the studio.

In the meantime, I still played with SEQui2R for a couple of hours last night - even with the missing samples it was so much fun! I love how "punchy" and aggressive the sources are, there is no mix these are not going to cut through!  

The arpeggiator/sequencing just makes sense to program, I found it really easy to turn ideas into playable grooves. Loving the whole thing so far! I will be looking forward to more expansions!


----------



## rapa (Aug 14, 2015)

Robym said:


> Just to give you an update:
> It looks like the problem of the 297 files has been rectified and we are uploading a quick fix for all the PC users which experienced this. For all new customers (after this post) SEQui2R will be again available in a few hours. Sorry again for the inconvenience.
> 
> Roby from Audiofier



The quick fix worked for me ... thanks Roby!


----------



## Robym (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

just a quick post to say that the intro price will last till end of August.

Also we have a few new SEQui2R Tutorial bits videos on Audiofier YouTube channel.

All the best.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## dadek (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there an 'input quantize'? Couldn't find it in the manual. Thanks.


----------



## Robym (Aug 18, 2015)

dadek said:


> Is there an 'input quantize'? Couldn't find it in the manual. Thanks.


Not at the moment.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## Robym (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=455f7e2000&e=fb677d0444 (<br />
SEQui2R)is only 2 weeks old, but, because of the amazing positive response that http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=455f7e2000&e=fb677d0444 (SEQui2R) has received, here at http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=02992a780a&e=fb677d0444 (Audiofier)we decided to satisfy as much as possible all the requests that our customers have submitted to make http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=4831fbb920&e=fb677d0444 (SEQui2R) even better!

*So here it is: http://audiofier.us10.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=8ee7f3f3fa&e=fb677d0444 (SEQui2R) 1.1 is ready and now it includes: *


*User selectable and controllable phrase start points.*
*User selectable and controllable key/scales.*
*More User Scale presets Slots*
*Key/Scales import and export*
*Midi controllable resonance for the Step Filter.*
*Smart phrase legato mode.*
*Midi Notes MidiFile Drang & Drop in your DAW.*
*and more...*


See all new 1.1 features in this video:



Have a fantastic day


----------



## apessino (Aug 25, 2015)

Robym said:


> Hello Everyone,
> http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=455f7e2000&e=fb677d0444 (<br />
> SEQui2R)is only 2 weeks old, but, because of the amazing positive response that http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=455f7e2000&e=fb677d0444 (SEQui2R) has received, here at http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=02992a780a&e=fb677d0444 (Audiofier)we decided to satisfy as much as possible all the requests that our customers have submitted to make http://audiofier.us10.list-manage.com/track/click?u=533e531733c4b7021d3aeb876&id=4831fbb920&e=fb677d0444 (SEQui2R) even better!
> 
> ...





Great update! Thanks!


----------



## Robym (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

Just a quick post to say SEQui2R 1.1 intro offer ends tomorrow 30th August 2015. Last chance to get it for $99.
SEQui2R Expansion 1 is still included in the price. 

Have a great day.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## Robym (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

SEQui2R 1.2 is coming and is packed with great new features.



Reverse-able notes per step
2 Stutter/Buzz modes per step
Ornament mode per step
Triplets, Quintuplets, Sextuplets per step
Portamento fx per step
Random note generation per step and much, much more...
All current SEQui2R customers will receive the update in the next few days. 
SEQui2R 1.2 will be available in Audiofier's shop shortly after.

Stay tuned for the upcoming 30 minutes long video walkthrough in which most of the new additions will be revealed!

Have a great day.

Roby from Audiofier.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 5, 2015)

I was just listening to the demos, they sound great. Does this product provide a similar experience to libraries like Signal and Gravity?


----------



## Robym (Oct 7, 2015)

Dear All,

here is a 30 minutes video tutorial that explores most of the new features in SEQui2R 1.2



Have a great day!

Roby from Audiofier


----------



## Robym (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everybody,

just a quick post to announce that http://www.audiofier.com (SEQui2R 1.2) is available now*.

All new customers will receive the 1.2 update soon after the purchase of SEQui2R 1.1 
*
***Bear with us, this is for us a way to fight the ongoing piracy that has hit our product so violently****

Regular Price: $139

http://www.audiofier.com (BUY HERE)*

Have a great day


----------

